# LifePak 1000



## dewd09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone using this yet? We're thinking of looking into replacing our Biphasic LifePak 500's. I've used both adult and child functions, to no success unfortunately. However, I like the option. I'd also like my monitor screen back..







http://www.lifepak1000.com/


----------



## Dominion (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope, we use 500's if one of our BLS trucks monitors aren't working.  Generally every truck gets a LP 12 though.


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2009)

Dewd - I thought you were an "inactive EMT"... is this for a squad, or for a PAD program? The LP1000 is a LOT of AED for a PAD program. Heck - I think its a lot of AED for anyone. To each their own, I guess. 

Why do you need/want a monitor screen? Are you trained to interpret EKG's? Is it going to change your treatment based on what rhythm you might or might not be qualified to interpret? The only use I see for the screen is when these are used for some form of special operations role, in place of an ALS crew lugging a fullsize monitor, as they do have a monitor option, and I think there is a manual override as well. (Example: Bike teams, SWAT medics, etc).


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like it's basically the next generation of the 500, which has been discontinued.  

A lot of AED?  Is there really such a thing as too much AED?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 10, 2009)

When I did my medic internship, we had Zoll monitors on all units. Every unit had at least an AED, but could be put into manual mode. Those will show the rhythm even in AED mode, but unless you put it into manual mode, it'll only shock VF/VT. Since they did have a "manual mode", they could print a strip, and had provision for monitor leads, not just defib pads. The units on the ambulances were all TCP capable and defaulted to manual mode when turned on.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> Looks like it's basically the next generation of the 500, which has been discontinued.
> 
> A lot of AED?  Is there really such a thing as too much AED?



I know you're asking facetiously, but sure. The hospital I used to volunteer at used Philips Heartstart XL monitors for their code carts and had 3 set up as transport monitors for patients who needed to be monitored while going up to the floor. This model includes an AED and manual mode (turn the dial counter-clockwise from 'off' to go into AED mode), but I wouldn't go rushing out to stock basic level trucks with it as an AED.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 10, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I know you're asking facetiously, but sure. The hospital I used to volunteer at used Philips Heartstart XL monitors for their code carts and had 3 set up as transport monitors for patients who needed to be monitored while going up to the floor. This model includes an AED and manual mode (turn the dial counter-clockwise from 'off' to go into AED mode), but I wouldn't go rushing out to stock basic level trucks with it as an AED.



I stand corrected, sir.  There obviously is such a thing as too much AED.  I wasn't aware that the hospital-style monitors (or some of them) even had an AED mode.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoll 1600's had an option where they'd be primarily an AED that could be switched over to manual mode. I don't recall the 1600 having the ability to do TCP though... It was, however, not a bad little monitor for having both modes. A Zoll M-Series I used also had AED mode, but that one was basically a good basic monitor/defib with pacing that also happened to have an AED mode. You could buy one monitor/defib unit and use it on BLS and ALS units. Now that 12-lead is MUCH more prevalent than it was, this isn't as useful an idea as it could be, due to cost. An AED unit might cost $2k-ish (or less) while a 12-lead unit might cost $15k-ish... I don't think you'd necessarily want to put such an expensive device that EMTs can't _use_ on a BLS unit.


----------



## dewd09 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jon said:


> Dewd - I thought you were an "inactive EMT"... is this for a squad, or for a PAD program?




_I'm almost afraid to respond to this, it's like you're trying to provoke me into saying somthing that will result in an infraction._

However, just because I don't actively respond, doesn't mean I can't be an informed member of a board of a service. The best "off the street" board member, is the informed, board member.


----------



## trevor1189 (Oct 11, 2009)

Our station has these on all the trucks. They are pretty nice, I personally haven't used it yet, but everyone seems to like them.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 11, 2009)

We have our city fire dept. respond on every call with us and they carry these AED's. I like the moniter function because I can get a quick look on there without having to place the patient on my moniter. I have also worked codes where the screen shows a coarse V-fib and it says no shock advised...thats where I like the manual override function...we override it shock them and then place the patient on our moniter because I get pissed off at that AED for not wanting to shock V-fib. Then again...that's so typical of an AED.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 12, 2009)

A company I work for just bought these for its newest trucks (because the 500s are no longer available). Meh, they are all the same, just more entertaining to the EMT while coding the patient (shouldnt we be focusing on the patient, instead of cute squigly lines we cant interpert or treat...?

Another service I work for equips its BLS trucks the same was as its ALS. All trucks have a monitor (that is by default in AED mode, but with a code becomes fully functioning as a monitor/defib). To make it ALS, just add a med kit and narcs (BLS meds stay on the truck at all times). I presume this is how most dual role trucks are setup.


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> A company I work for just bought these for its newest trucks (because the 500s are no longer available). Meh, they are all the same, just more entertaining to the EMT while coding the patient (shouldnt we be focusing on the patient, instead of cute squigly lines we cant interpert or treat...?
> 
> Another service I work for equips its BLS trucks the same was as its ALS. All trucks have a monitor (that is by default in AED mode, but with a code becomes fully functioning as a monitor/defib). To make it ALS, just add a med kit and narcs (BLS meds stay on the truck at all times). I presume this is how most dual role trucks are setup.


Around me, many of the services that staff ALS ambulances have full sets of ALS gear on every truck, locked in some way. When BLS/volunteers take the rig, they don't play with the ALS stuff. When the medic needs to hop on, all the stuff is already there.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 14, 2009)

MCGLYNN_EMTP said:


> Then again...that's so typical of an AED.



Sounds like an unhappy marriage :lol:


----------



## FFMedic75 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Lp 1000*

We use them.  You can purchase a 3 lead ECG cable with them and they go into manual mode.  They are a great alternative for ALS engines or first response vehicles over a $20K monitor, if you are willing to trade off no 12lead, pacing and sync.  I don't recommend every system do this but if the alternative is not having ALS first response if the ambulance is out because of the price of a new LP 10 or 15, it is a very feasible alternative.  They are very simple to use for PA as well, because of the CPR prompt.  They are a little expensive for that.


----------

